# Ser um abacaxi/pepino/bucha/zebra



## Gamen

Hola.
He encontrado que en portugués (por lo menos brasileño) hay muchas expresiones usadas para trasmitir la idea de que una situación es complicada, difícl de resolver. Se dice, por ejemplo "es un abacaxi/uma zebra/um pepino/uma bucha".

Me gustaría saber si esas expresiones son correctas en los siguientes contextos.

En atención al cliente a veces *es complicado**/es una tarea complicada/un desafío* lograr que el cliente cambie de opinión. Cuando ha habido una mala atención inicial el cliente se crea una imagen negativa de la empresa que resulta muy difícil erradicar.

En atendimento ao cliente ás vezes conseguir que o cliente mude de opinião é um *abacaxi/uma zebra/um pepino/uma bucha*. Quando houve um mal atendimento inicial o cliente cria uma imagem negativa da empresa que resulta muito difícil erradicar.

Este trabajo *va a ser complicado* y arduo. Hay muchas cosas que revisar porque de entrada se hizo todo mal.

Este trabalho *vai dar zebra.* Tem muita coisa que revisar porque de entrada fizeram mal tudo.

Agradezco sus comentarios y sugerencias.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Abacaxi = algo complicado, dificil, desagradable.
Pepino = algo que no va a resultar bien, algo dificil.
Bucha (de canhão) = ser usado como amortiguador de problemas, algo dificil o desagradable
Zebra = algo inesperado.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias WSE por el detalle de las diferencias.
Abacaxi, pepino e bucha serian entonces sinónimos y significan tarea difícil, complicada.
Zebra, en cambio, es una cosa que vine de sorpresa, inesperada.

La palabra "zebra" en mi ejemplo no está bien empleada por lo que veo.
Este trabalho *vai dar zebra.* Tem muita coisa que revisar porque de entrada fizeram mal tudo.

Reformulo:
Este trabalho *vai ser um abacaxi/pepino/uma bucha.* Tem muita coisa que revisar porque de entrada fizeram mal tudo.
*
1) WSE: ¿Tendrías algún ejemplo donde se pueda usar zebra, dar zebra?*

2) *¿Son de uso frecuente estos cuatro términos en contextos más familiares e informales?*


----------



## WAMES.UY

Gamen said:


> Muchas gracias WSE por el detalle de las diferencias.
> Abacaxi, pepino e bucha serian entonces sinónimos y significan tarea difícil, complicada.
> Zebra, en cambio, es una cosa que vine de sorpresa, inesperada.
> 
> La palabra "zebra" en mi ejemplo no está bien empleada por lo que veo.
> Este trabalho *vai dar zebra.* Tem muita coisa que revisar porque de entrada fizeram mal tudo.
> 
> Reformulo:
> Este trabalho *vai ser um abacaxi/pepina/uma bucha.* Tem muita coisa que revisar porque de entrada fizeram mal tudo.
> *WSE: ¿Tendrías algún ejemplo donde se pueda usar zebra, dar zebra?*
> 
> ¿Son de uso frecuente estos términos en contextos más familiares e informales?



Eu nunca escutei essas expressões. 

Já ouvir: _dar zebra_ e _ser dose para elefante._ A primeira significa que algo vai dar errado, sair mal e a segunda significa que algo é complicado, cansativo, árduo e tedioso ou que uma pessoa é muito chata, incoveniente.
Ser zebra/pepino/abacaxi/bucha, jamais escutei. Não estou dizendo que não se usem, mas nunca escutei de pessoas no meu entorno, na minha região.


----------



## WAMES.UY

Você pode usar é complicado/é díficil/é trabalhoso, porque as expressões que você colocou não são muito comuns, ao meu ver. *

En atención al cliente a veces **es complicado**/es una tarea complicada/un desafío lograr que el cliente cambie de opinión. Cuando ha habido una mala atención inicial el cliente se crea una imagen negativa de la empresa que resulta muy difícil erradicar.

Em atendimento ao cliente às vezes é difícil/complicado conseguir que ele mude de opinião. Quando **há** um mal atendimento inicial o cliente cria uma imagem negativa da empresa que resulta muito difícil desfazer. (acho melhor o uso do presente **há**)

Este trabajo va a ser complicado y arduo. Hay muchas cosas que revisar porque de entrada se hizo todo mal.

Este trabalho vai ser complicado e árduo. Há muitas coisas para revisar porque tudo está mal feito. **(aqui, poderia ser "Este trabalho vai ser dose para elefante...", e não haveria necessidade de colocar árduo, que já estaria incluído no significado da expressão.)*


----------



## Gamen

WAMES.UY said:


> *
> Este trabalho vai ser complicado e árduo. Há muitas coisas para revisar porque tudo está mal feito. **(aqui, poderia ser "Este trabalho vai ser dose para elefante...", e não haveria necessidade de colocar árduo, que já estaria incluído no significado da expressão.)*



Muchas gracias por el ejemplo. Me sirve mucho verlo en contexto para entender cómo se usa. 

*Este trabalho vai ser dose para elefante. Há muitas coisas para revisar porque tudo está mal feito.*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Este trabalho vai dar zebra = este trabajo/asunto no va a resultar.

É dose para elefante = va a ser muy dificil.

Ve que estas expresiones son muy maleables y por eso pueden significar cosas distintas dependiendo del contexto.


----------



## Gamen

Entonces, "este trabalho *vai dar zebra"* = "Este trabalho *não vai dar certo*"? ou "Este trabalho vai trazer (consigo) *algo inesperado*"?
¿Cualquiera de los dos sentidos?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ambos sentidos son posibles con más probabilidad del primero.


----------



## WAMES.UY

Gamen said:


> Entonces, "este trabalho *vai dar zebra"* = "Este trabalho *não vai dar certo*"?  ou "Este traballo vai trazer (consigo) *algo inesperado*"* (essa está muito artificial )*?
> ¿Cualquiera de los dos sentidos?


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias WSE y WAMES.


----------



## Gamen

Me quedé pensando en esto. "dar zebra" no es lo mismo que "ser zebra", ¿no es cierto?

Isso *é* zebra: Isso é coisa difícil/complicada.
Isso *vai dar* zebra: Isso não vai dar certo.

¿Es correcto?

Retomando este hilo, ¿es correcta mi interpretación sobre las diferencias entre "ser zebra" y "dar zebra"?

Agradezco sus comentarios.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Ser uma zebra" = ser álguien que con un resultado inesperado en alguna acción (para mejor, es decir, 'ese caballo fué una zebra' significa que tuvo un resultado mucho mejor de lo que esperaba).
"Deu zebra" = no resultó.


----------



## Vanda

Além das expressões acima, ainda pode usar: este trabalho vai dar pano pra manga.


> Propiciar comentários, dar o que falar: _A demissão do gerente foi estranha, ainda vai dar panos para manga_.
> (AULETE)


----------



## Gamen

¡Muchas gtracias Vanda!


----------



## Ari RT

No caso do atendimento ao cliente, como já abundantemente explicado, não cabem essas expressões.
Vamos a exemplos onde elas cabem:
- Recebi um abacaxi / pepino para descascar: fazer as pazes entre Fulano e Sicrana.
- Beltrano pediu que o ajude a escolher um automóvel. Ofereci-me para ajudar, mas vai ser um verdadeiro abacaxi / pepino.
- Fui à praia esperando bom tempo e deu zebra: choveu durante todo o fim de semana.
- Sevilla e Betis jogam amanhã no Sánchez-Pizjuán. Se não der zebra, ganha o Sevilla com facilidade.
- Entre Real Madrid, FCB, Atlético de Madrid, Sevilla e Betis, a zebra é o Betis.
- Faça esse reparo com todo cuidado, para não dar zebra.

Bucha, com sentido próximo aos discutidos, não conheço. 
Observe 3 usos distintos da palavra zebra, nenhum deles relacionado à zoologia. Um canal de televisão brasileiro costumava, há muitos anos, informar os resultados dos jogos de futebol e, quando uma partida tinha resultado inesperado, diziam que havia sido uma zebra. Daí zebra passou a ser sinônimo de inesperado, contrário à lógica. Por extensão, algo que dá errado no final, apesar da pouca probabilidade de que isso aconteça. Infortúnio, resultado de azar (aqui entendido como má sorte).


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ari RT said:


> Um canal de televisão brasileiro costumava, há muitos anos, informar os resultados dos jogos de futebol e, quando uma partida tinha resultado inesperado, diziam que havia sido uma zebra. Daí zebra passou a ser sinônimo de inesperado, contrário à lógica. Por extensão, algo que dá errado no final, apesar da pouca probabilidade de que isso aconteça. Infortúnio, resultado de azar (aqui entendido como má sorte).


Ari, na realidade o sentido de 'inesperado' já existia para a 'zebra'. A televisão não inventou isso.


----------



## Gamen

Ari RT said:


> No caso do atendimento ao cliente, como já abundantemente explicado, não cabem essas expressões.
> Vamos a exemplos onde elas cabem:
> - *Recebi um abacaxi / pepino para descascar*: fazer as pazes entre Fulano e Sicrana. *[Recebi uma tarefa muito difícil/complicada. Tenho um grande desafio]*
> - Beltrano pediu que o ajude a escolher um automóvel. Ofereci-me para ajudar, mas *vai ser um verdadeiro abacaxi / pepino*. *[Vai ser uma tarefa complicada demais, não vai ser tarefa fácil]*
> - Fui à praia esperando bom tempo e *deu zebra*: choveu durante todo o fim de semana. *[não deu certo, tudo se saiu mal, tudo deu errado]*
> - Sevilla e Betis jogam amanhã no Sánchez-Pizjuán. *Se não der zebra*, ganha o Sevilla com facilidade. *[Se não  houver surpresa nenhuma... / Se não acontecer nenhum imprevisto... Se não acontecer nenhuma coisa estranha... Se não acontecer nenhuma coisa inesperada ou além do/fora do previsivel/normal...]*
> - Entre Real Madrid, FCB, Atlético de Madrid, Sevilla e Betis, *a zebra é o Betis.* *[a "equipe surpresa" pode ser o Betis / o impredecível pode vir do lado do Betis]*
> - Faça esse reparo com todo cuidado, *para não dar zebra*. *[para que não surja nenhum imprevisto, para que tudo seja como esperado, para que tudo dê certo, para que tudo se saia bem, para que tudo esteja dentro do previsível, para que não haja/tenha nenhuma complicação, para não deixar nada livrado ao acaso]*



Obrigado pelos exemplos Ari.
Para cada expressão fiz uma tradução mais standard, menos coloquial.. Estão corretas?


----------



## Ari RT

Gamen, suas traduções estão corretas.
WhoSoyEu, você tem razão. É provável que a gíria da zebra tenha origem no turfe, na situação absurda de uma zebra correr contra cavalos de raça treinados e vencer um páreo, mas não tenho como comprovar essa hipótese. Para a minha geração, esse uso da palavra popularizou-se a partir dos resultados da loteria esportiva da TV. Houvesse essa gíria permanecido no seleto mundo das corridas de cavalos (e supondo correta minha hipótese), jamais teria alcançado a pervasividade de que goza.


----------

